# 3ds rules question line of sight vs shot distance



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Technically not legal....but hey...everyone has to shoot it.....right?!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Pic said:


> Technically not legal....but hey...everyone has to shoot it.....right?!


thats what we thought, but you never know, and with nationals comming up I would not want to have a target thrown out. It is a really nice shot though

Reed


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*????*

Doesn`t a range finder mark actual true distance between 2 points like from the peg to the object as it uses the target as its focal point to bounce off of , down hill or up hill distance is still the same with a finder ... as the crow flys >>>>


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Doesn`t a range finder mark actual true distance between 2 points like from the peg to the object as it uses the target as its focal point to bounce off of , down hill or up hill distance is still the same with a finder ... as the crow flys >>>>



yep that is the problem, what range do you use, the ranger finder or what you shot it for to hit it


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Measured distance...why would you even think that the cut distance would be accepted?


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

ZarkSniper said:


> Measured distance...why would you even think that the cut distance would be accepted?


not sure thats why I asked:wink:

I like you answer anyway, I screwed up and blanked the target


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

In my opinion the horizontal distance should be the only distance accepted. What the rules say is entirely different matter. As someone said everyone has to shoot it, and as far as I'm concerned if the cut shot distance doesn't exceed the max, it's legal BUT how the rules are assumed to be interpreted is entirely another matter. Let's face it, no where in the rules does it outline HOW the measurements are to be made in this situation. Everyone ASSUMES that it follows the ground BUT is that the intended method of measurement?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*?????*

I`m with measured distance or as put as the crow flies that is straight on not land contour distance... that is what makes the shot so decieving to the eye ...Don`t ya love those over the gully or ditch shots lol :darkbeer:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

this would be a good one for the FCA rules committe:wink:

Reed


----------

